

World's First Magnetic Hose Created - signa11
http://www.uab.cat/web/newsroom/news-detail-1345668003610.html?noticiaid=1345672963817

======
signa11
here is a description of potential application of this by "Accujack" on
reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/291wwk/worlds_first...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/291wwk/worlds_first_magnetic_hose_created_an/cigr40a)

